# [OFF] HorizSync et VertRefresh d'un laptop (résolu)

## Adrien

Salut à tous!  :Very Happy: 

Je vais bientôt installer Xorg sur mon laptop mais j'ai un petit problème.

Je compte utiliser la commande xorgconfig, comme d'habitude mais le problème est que je ne trouve pas sur internet les fréquencs pour VertRefresh et HorizSync que je dois mettre dans mon xorg.conf.

J'ai regardé dans google et sur le site du constructeur (où je n'ai même pas vu mentionné le modèle, de mon portable  :Confused: ) mais impossible de trouver ça.

Pour info le portable que j'utilise est un Asus A6QK30-RWDL avec un écran TFT 15.4" WXGA.

Alors, peut-être que les écrans WXGA ont tous les mêmes caractéristiques (fréquences de rafraîchissement, résolution...) mais je n'en sais rien.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aiguiller?   :Smile: Last edited by Adrien on Wed Jun 15, 2005 7:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blorent

Je n'ai pas le même portable que toi mais le même type d'écran donc éventuellement voici la partie intéressante de mon xorg.conf

```
Section "Monitor"

# The identifier line must be present.

    Identifier  "Generic Monitor"

    Option  "DPMS"  "true"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync  31.5  # typical for a single frequency fixed-sync monitor

    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    VertRefresh        60  # typical for a single frequency fixed-sync monitor

    VertRefresh 50-100        # multisync

```

A noter que dans Gnome => Environnement du bureau => Préférences => Résolution  il me met toujours 0 comme fréquence de rafraichissement , mais tout fonctionne bien à part ça.

PS :tant qu'on y est ça pourrait avoir une influence sur les résultats de glxgear en fait?  Parce que je ne sais pas du tout si mes résultats sont valables (300fps avec une intel 32mb)

----------

## Marsu

tu peux mettre n'importe quoi pour un portable, ça ne changera rien, c'est uniquement pour les écrans à tube.

Par contre, tu es obligé de spécifier une valeur (mets la au pif).

----------

## Adrien

 *Marsu wrote:*   

> tu peux mettre n'importe quoi pour un portable, ça ne changera rien, c'est uniquement pour les écrans à tube.
> 
> Par contre, tu es obligé de spécifier une valeur (mets la au pif).

 

Ok très bien...merci alors, je vais jeter un coup d'oeil!  :Smile: 

@ blorent: Merci aussi pour ton exemple!  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Y'a un utilitaire dans portage qui est l'outil utilisé par knoppix (il fait même les modelines) mais gros trou de mémoire  :Confused: 

----------

## Marsu

pour les modelines, j'utilise ça :

http://www.sh.nu/nvidia/gtf.php (faut pas se fier à l'url, j'ai une ati, ça ne fait que calculer les modelines à partir d'une res et de la frequence)

----------

## Adrien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Y'a un utilitaire dans portage qui est l'outil utilisé par knoppix (il fait même les modelines) mais gros trou de mémoire 

 

 :Smile:  je ferais un esearch  :Wink: 

@ Marsu: Merci!  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *blorent wrote:*   

> PS :tant qu'on y est ça pourrait avoir une influence sur les résultats de glxgear en fait?  Parce que je ne sais pas du tout si mes résultats sont valables (300fps avec une intel 32mb)

 Pour les résultats, je ne sais pas mais la question est intéressante. A priori, je dirai qu'il n'y a pas de lien entre la fréquence de rafraichissement d'un écran et les fps.

Par contre, comment glxgears (ou n'importe quel soft mesurant les fps) peut-il indiquer des chiffres comme 1000fps sur un écran dont la fréquence de rafraichissement est de 75Hz (donc 75 fois par seconde) ?? À moins qu'une "Frame" ne soit pas l'image complète ??

----------

## blorent

Pourtant avec une meilleure carte graphique tu augmentes le FPS, sans pour autant changer d'écran (donc en gardant la même fréquence de rafraichissement)...

Je n'y connais rien du tout la dedans mais les FPS c'est pas plutot une question de calcul et le rafraichissement d'affichage?

----------

## yoyo

C'est bien pour ça que j'ai dit qu'"A priori, [...] il n'y a pas de lien entre la fréquence de rafraichissement d'un écran et les fps."

Mais alors quel intérêt d'acheter une carte à 800 pour avoir 150fps à doom3 sachant que l'écran ne peut afficher que 100 images/sec max pour les meilleurs et que sur les dalles l'effet de "rémanence" des pixels dure 10 ms (ou 0.01 sec soit un affichage de 100 points par seconde)  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Le programmre que cherche Enlight c'est pas ddcxinfo-knoppix par hasard?????

----------

## bong

Pour les fps, il vaut tenir compte du parametre de synchro verticale.

Si celui ci est actif, le nombre de fps sera egal a la frequence de rafraichissement car le buffer est modifié quand l'image complete a été rafraichie.

Pour monter plus haut, il faut desactiver cette synchro mais le risque est de voir apparaitre des decrochages dans l'image car la mise a jour du buffer de sortie n'attend pas que la frame precedente ai été completement affichee...

----------

## dapsaille

Meuhh la frequence de rafraichisement != des fps ...

 Il me semble que 60hz ne veut pas dire raffraichi 60 fois par secondes ....

 M'enfin bon je ne suis pas tout a fait sur :p

----------

## kwenspc

si si 60hz veut bien dire = 60 images par seconde.

ça dépend après à quoi tu lis tes fps : à l'écran ou à un jeux. pour un jeux c'est différent : c'est le nombre d'images par secondes que la CG arrive à calculer.

si tu en calcules 80 mais que tu es en 60hz tu n'en affichera jamais plus de 60.

----------

## yoyo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ça dépend après à quoi tu lis tes fps : à l'écran ou à un jeux. pour un jeux c'est différent : c'est le nombre d'images par secondes que la CG arrive à calculer.
> 
> si tu en calcules 80 mais que tu es en 60hz tu n'en affichera jamais plus de 60.

 C'est bien ce qui me semblait.

Et dans ce cas je réitère ma question, "quel intérêt d'acheter une carte à 800 pour avoir 150fps à doom3 sachant que l'écran ne peut afficher que 100 images/sec max" ??

----------

## blorent

Il me semblait bien que c'était une sombre histoire de calcul...

----------

## Adrien

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Et dans ce cas je réitère ma question, "quel intérêt d'acheter une carte à 800 pour avoir 150fps à doom3 sachant que l'écran ne peut afficher que 100 images/sec max" ??

 

Ben en général, c'est beau une carte à 800, à défaut d'être bon marché!

Tu peux la mettre sur ta cheminée!  :Smile:  Ca fait très snob!  :Cool: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   ça dépend après à quoi tu lis tes fps : à l'écran ou à un jeux. pour un jeux c'est différent : c'est le nombre d'images par secondes que la CG arrive à calculer.
> 
> si tu en calcules 80 mais que tu es en 60hz tu n'en affichera jamais plus de 60. C'est bien ce qui me semblait.
> 
> Et dans ce cas je réitère ma question, "quel intérêt d'acheter une carte à 800 pour avoir 150fps à doom3 sachant que l'écran ne peut afficher que 100 images/sec max" ??

 

ben en fait l'interêt réside dans le fait que ta carte pourra jouer au max de la qualité sans perte de perfs, ensuite ça permet de voir venir : les nouveaux jeux auront du mal a mettre sur les genoux la cartes en question. Mais c'est vrai qu'il faut les avoir les 800euros...   :Confused: 

Bon et puis en plus : les gros gamer, qui pensent à leur yeux, jouent sur des écrans à haut rafraîchissement de l'ordre de 95hz minimum en super résolution.

Et là ben c'est difficile d'atteindre 300fps sur un écran en 120hz avec une résolution de 2048x1536   :Laughing: 

----------

## Adrien

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ben en fait l'interêt réside dans le fait que ta carte pourra jouer au max de la qualité sans perte de perfs, ensuite ça permet de voir venir : les nouveaux jeux auront du mal a mettre sur les genoux la cartes en question. Mais c'est vrai qu'il faut les avoir les 800euros...  
> 
> Bon et puis en plus : les gros gamer, qui pensent à leur yeux, jouent sur des écrans à haut rafraîchissement de l'ordre de 95hz minimum en super résolution.
> 
> Et là ben c'est difficile d'atteindre 300fps sur un écran en 120hz avec une résolution de 2048x1536  

 

Ah bon?!  :Confused:  Ben désolé yoyo je me suis trompé!  :Razz: 

----------

## yoyo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Et là ben c'est difficile d'atteindre 300fps sur un écran en 120hz avec une résolution de 2048x1536   

 Ici aussi les 300fps sont inutiles ...  :Razz: 

Je charrie ... Je suis bien d'accord avec tes explications (rafraichissement max pour le max de détails, même pour les jeux à venir).

(mode jaloux activé) M'enfin, quand on voit le prix des CG et le prix des jeux "derniers cri" faut vraiment avoir envie ... 

@Adrien : C'est pour ça qu'ils font des tours transparentes !!! Tout s'explique ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Et là ben c'est difficile d'atteindre 300fps sur un écran en 120hz avec une résolution de 2048x1536    Ici aussi les 300fps sont inutiles ... 
> 
> Je charrie ... Je suis bien d'accord avec tes explications (rafraichissement max pour le max de détails, même pour les jeux à venir).
> 
> (mode jaloux activé) M'enfin, quand on voit le prix des CG et le prix des jeux "derniers cri" faut vraiment avoir envie ... 
> ...

 

oui c'est clair que soit faut être riche soit faut être john carmack et bosser sur les techniques derniers cris pour le prochain jeux qui sortira dans 5 ans ^^

(ou alors, et je rejoins Adrien dans l'idée, il faut avoir un esprit néo-artistique et aimer voir des CG accrochées au mur)

----------

## razer

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> "quel intérêt d'acheter une carte à 800 pour avoir 150fps à doom3 sachant que l'écran ne peut afficher que 100 images/sec max" ??

 

Monter la résolution, l'anisotopic, le niveau de détails...

Tout simplement  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Adrien

Bon juste pour en revenir au sujet de base, pas de problème avec les fréquences, j'ai suivi sagement les conseils de blorent et Marsu et Xorg marche bien. La seule chose c'est qu'il veut pas démarrer avec le nvidia-kernel  :Sad:  mais ça roule impecc avec les drivers proprio!  :Wink:  Donc merci à vous!  :Smile: 

Une dernière chose, la résolution maxi de mon portable, c'est 1280x800 (@60Hz), y a-t-il la possibilité d'utiliser cette résolution sous Xorg? Suffit-il d'éditer la section résolutions du xorg.conf avec la valeur en question?? Je demande car je n'ai pas eu le temps d'essayer hier.... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Marsu

oui, si c'est la resolution maximale, il suffit de le rentrer dedans, avec le modeline corespondant bien sûr

----------

## Adrien

 *Marsu wrote:*   

> oui, si c'est la resolution maximale, il suffit de le rentrer dedans, avec le modeline corespondant bien sûr

 

Mais c'est quoi le modeline?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Dans mon xorg.conf, j'ai ça: 

```
Section Screen

    Identifier  Screen 1

    Device      Geforce 6200 Go

    Monitor     ASUS WXGA

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection Display

        Depth       16

        Modes       1024x768

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection Display

        Depth       24

        Modes       1280x800

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection
```

Ca suffit pas?

----------

## bong

non, le modline, ca se met dans la section "Monitor", par exemple, moi j'ai ça:

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Monitor0"

        Option  "DPMS"  "true"

        VendorName      "VSC"

        ModelName       "VSCb219"

        HorizSync 30 - 72 # DDC-probed

        VertRefresh 50 - 160 # DDC-probed

        ModeLine "768x576" 56.77 768 800 960 1024 576 578 590 616 #90HZ

EndSection
```

Pour moi, 768x576 c'est la resolution native de la télé  :Razz: 

pour calculer ton modline, vas sur cette page:

http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl

ou celle la:

http://koala.ilog.fr/cgi-bin/nph-colas-modelines-fr (je prefere)

et ensuite ajoute cette resolution aux modes de ta section screen... voila le mien:

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "geforcefx"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "768x576" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection
```

----------

## Adrien

Le problème, c'est que j'ai mis des valeurs "génériques" dans le xorg.conf, comme on me l'a conseillé au début du topic... ça peut marcher comme ça?

----------

## bong

Je peux pas te dire, faut essayer  :Laughing: 

----------

## Adrien

 *bong wrote:*   

> Je peux pas te dire, faut essayer 

   :Laughing: 

Bon j'ai testé sur la page de Xfree et il me donne une modeline mais y'a un warning!!! 

```
Modeline "1280x800@60" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841

Horizontal sync frequency: 50.66 kHz

Warning!

# Horizontal sync frequency above maximum of 48.5kHz!
```

PS: j'ai utilisé ces valeurs de mon xorg.conf: Horizsync 31.5 - 48.5

                                                                    VertRefresh 50-70 (sachant que le maxi est 60Hz pour le portable)

Où est l'erreur....

----------

## bong

Comme dit plus haut, les fréquences pour un écran lcd n'ont pas d'importance.

Et si vraiment ce modeline est mauvais, xorg ne demarrera pas (probable) ou ton ecran restera noir ou affichera de la bouillie (moins probable).

Dans le dernier cas, un ctrl+alt+backspace de sauvera  :Wink: 

PS:

Ca me rappelle l'époque où les écrans à tube n'étaient pas protégés en fréquence et où un mauvais modeline pouvait faire cramer la bête  :Razz: 

----------

## Adrien

Bon ben, ça a l'air d'aller!!  :Smile: 

Merci bong!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Merci bong!! 

 

ça va t'as pas trop mal? tu t'es cogné où?

(pardon je me prend par le col et me jette à coup pied au cul en dehors de ce forum ^^)

----------

## Adrien

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*   
> 
> Merci bong!!  
> 
> ça va t'as pas trop mal? tu t'es cogné où?
> ...

 

 :Razz:   c'est vrai que son nick est assez évocateur !  :Laughing: 

----------

